# Star Trek: Picard deutlich erfolgreicher als Discovery, Ausblick auf Folgen 2 bis 5



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard deutlich erfolgreicher als Discovery, Ausblick auf Folgen 2 bis 5*

						Star Trek: Picard ist in den USA deutlich erfolgreicher als Star Trek: Discovery. Ohne absolute Zahlen zu nennen, verwies Rechteinhaber CBS auf einen Zuschaueranstieg von 115 Prozent. Unterdessen gibt es erste Details zu den kommenden Episoden. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard deutlich erfolgreicher als Discovery, Ausblick auf Folgen 2 bis 5*


----------



## cuteEevee (29. Januar 2020)

Das hat wahrscheinlich damit zu tun das schon Folge 1 von Picard mehr Spaß gemacht hat als 2 Seasons von Discovery, die damit endeten das ich noch nie so sehr wollte das eine Folge vorbei ist, wie im großen Finale von Discovery.


----------



## Acgira (29. Januar 2020)

Ich hätte mir Discovery anschauen können alle Folgen der ersten und zweiten Staffel, aber ich musste schon nach zehn Minuten aufgeben. - Dafür war mir die Zeit einfach zu schade. Man spürt ab der ersten Minute dass es Unsinn ist ab der zweiten dass man das nicht ausstehen kann und nach ca. 7 Minuten war ich mir sicher sein, das dieses Discovery auch nicht besser wird. Es verwundert mich also nicht das Star Trek: Picard erfolgreicher ist.


----------



## Kalaro (29. Januar 2020)

Also mir hat Discovery sehr gut gefallen.ST Picard ebenso.


----------



## huenni87 (29. Januar 2020)

cuteEevee schrieb:


> Das hat wahrscheinlich damit zu tun das schon Folge 1 von Picard mehr Spaß gemacht hat als 2 Seasons von Discovery, die damit endeten das ich noch nie so sehr wollte das eine Folge vorbei ist, wie im großen Finale von Discovery.



Mal abgesehen davon was man selbst von Discovery hält, liegt es wohl eher am alten Cast. Ein Star Trek mit dem guten alten Picard, Data und co. Mensch selbst meine Mutter hat sich die erste Folge angeschaut und die hat noch nie was von Discovery gehört und schaut sonst auch kein Star Trek.

Dazu leuchtet einen Sir Patrick Stuart aktuell in Großbild an wenn man den FireTV einschaltet. Das Gesicht ist bekannt und lockt dadurch auch sicherlich mehr Leute hin das mal anzuschauen als die unbekannten neuen Gesichter aus Discovery.


----------



## Ryle (29. Januar 2020)

Anhand einer Episode kann man nun wahrlich nicht beurteilen wie erfolgreich die Serie tatsächlich wird. Die ersten 20min von Discovery waren auch top, danach ging es steil bergab. Allen voran die wirklich unsympathische Hauptdarstellerin und später dieser Klingonen "Zwitter".

Picard hat mich nach der ersten Episode auch nicht vom Hocker gehauen. Man merkt Stewart das Alter schon deutlich an. Er wirkt recht überfordert, gestikuliert sehr hölzern, wie es alte Menschen nun einmal tun,  und eine breite Variation an Emotionen konnte er sowieso noch nie vermitteln. Er ist und war ein charismatischer Schauspieler, das wars dann aber auch. Und was die zu erahnende Story angeht, scheint Picard auch nicht weit von Discovery entfernt zu sein. Zumindest ist da nicht wirklich viel mit Logik und von Ur Star Trek ist nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben. Damals gab es zumindest in sich geschlossene Episoden mit einem größeren Handlungsstrang. Jetzt sieht alles nach den ersten Minuten eines Feature Films aus.

Die Euphorie kann ich jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen.  Das wird nun weder die junge Generationen begeistern, noch die Trekkies. Mal abwarten was noch kommt, aber ich bin eher vorsichtig wie vorsichtig optimistisch.


----------



## Nuallan (29. Januar 2020)

cuteEevee schrieb:


> Das hat wahrscheinlich damit zu tun das schon Folge 1 von Picard mehr Spaß gemacht hat als 2 Seasons von Discovery, die damit endeten das ich noch nie so sehr wollte das eine Folge vorbei ist, wie im großen Finale von Discovery.



Ich fand Picard beim ersten gucken auch ziemlich gut, aber als ich dann nochmal ohne Nostalgie-Brille geguckt habe ist die erste Folge leider wesentlich schlechter weggekommen.

Spoiler:



Spoiler



Ich komme einfach nicht drauf klar wie sie die Föderation behandeln. Picard muss eine rassistische (!) Föderation überreden humanitäre Hilfe zu leisten? Wie bitte? Die Föderation bzw. ein paar böse Admiräle haben auch früher schon Stress geschoben, aber das hier pisst auf die ganze optimistische Vision, die Gene Roddenberry hatte als er das alles geschaffen hat.

Dazu noch so Sachen wie das nach 3 Minuten gleich der erste Planet explodieren muss um die Discovery-Kids bei Laune zu halten, oder der "überraschende" und deplatzierte Kubus am Ende, der absolut niemanden überrascht hat weil er schon im Trailer zu sehen war. Von der Supernova, die ein hochentwickelter Quadrant inkl. Romulaner nicht kommen sieht (!?) fange ich gar nicht erst an.. Niemand hat was perfektes erwartet, aber je mehr ich über die Folge nachdenke desto schlechter wird sie. RLM trifft es wie immer ziemlich gut auf den Punkt: YouTube

Bei Discovery hatte ich auch immer gehofft es wird besser, aber es ist schlimmer geworden als man es sich hätte vorstellen können. Diesmal werd ich mir glaube ich nicht jede Folge angucken um mich persönlich davon zu überzeugen. Viele werden es mögen und denen wünsche ich viel Spaß. Die Serie wird ein Hit, alleine schon aus Nostalgiegründen und weil Amazon eine gigantische PR-Maschinerie hat die die Serie pusht, aber ich hab jetzt schon keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Januar 2020)

Ich hab Discovery mal probiert, allerdings nach 2 Folgen aufgegeben. Gut ich bin auch kein Star Trek Fan, aber ein Versuch war´s wert.


----------



## Snowhack (29. Januar 2020)

Mh Discovery hat mir vorzüglich gefallen die erste Staffel !  Die zweite naja 

Bei Picard kommen 

Romulaner in einem Borg Schiff, verbotene Androiden nach Vorbild vor. 

 Naja mal schauen welche Verschwörung aufgedeckt wird, denke hier wird gerade falsch weiter gemacht. 

Eine Handlung über viele Folgen zu strecken macht es nicht besser, mir hat die alte Vorgehensweise besser gefallen, wo mal eine größere Handlung auf 2-3 Folgen aufgeteilt wurde und sonst das Schiff ein Abenteuer nach dem anderen in einer Folge überstanden hat. 

Das unterscheide nämlich die neuen Serien von den alten. 

Enterprise 
DS9 
TNG
Voyager 

Das sind noch die Schiffe (Station) die man auch 7 Staffel über den Screen flimmer gesehen hat, und nicht nach 2-3 Staffel eingestellt wurden.


----------



## DOcean (29. Januar 2020)

> prominent mit Dartellerin Jeri Ryan geworben



Was ist denn eine Dartellerin ?


----------



## Research (29. Januar 2020)

Du vergisst:
Star Trek: Enterprise

Wobei das ein bisschen merkwürdig war.

Lustig ist, das The Orville als besserer ST als Discovery  gilt.


----------



## sfc (29. Januar 2020)

Star Trek: Discovery, also STD, erkenne ich nicht als Star Trek an. Dafür ist es mir zu dumm, regelrecht geisteskrank. Mir ist keine andere Serie bekannt, die so dumme Plots hat, so irre Charaktere und einen so ekelhaft präsentierten Feminismus. Und dafür musste man ausgerechnet den Kanon von Star Trek vernichten, ohne jede Notwendigkeit. Picard wäre sogar besser, wenn es in den nächsten Folgen massiv abfällt.


----------



## Ganjafield (29. Januar 2020)

Solche Überschriften spoilern mich nicht und sind genehmigt


----------



## DasTier81 (29. Januar 2020)

Ich hab mir heute morgen die erste Folge angeschaut , fand ich recht gelungen auch wenn ich der Meinung bin das Patrick Steward seinen Ruhestand mit 79J anders verbringen sollte als noch mehr Filme oder Serien zu drehen  . 


Discovery hingegen hat mich 0 Interessiert war mehr anstrengend zu schauen . 

Bin auf die nächste folge mal gespannt


----------



## T-MAXX (29. Januar 2020)

Wann kommt das endlich auf BluRay???
Ich hab´s lieber in meinem Sammelregal und gern gessehen.
Streaming geht bei mir nicht, da ich keine schnelle Verbindung habe. Bin auch kein Streaming Fan.
Außerdem ist Discovery  und sollte nicht so schlecht gehypt werden.


----------



## Bevier (29. Januar 2020)

Ich fand die erste Folge nicht schlecht, gerade in Hinblick auf die gute, alte Zeit. Aber trotzdem bin ich noch sehr kritisch, denn mir sind einige Vorgänge auch eher aufgestoßen. Aktuelle Politik in die Welt des 24. Jahrhundert zu bringen und von der, trotz all der vielen Widrigkeiten am Leben gehaltenen, idealisierten Fantasy Roddenberrys komplett abzukehren, ist für mich leider ein Fehler. Wie konnte es nach Lore zu den Ereignissen um die Androiden kommen, haben die nicht daraus gelernt und das verhindern können? Einiges macht einfach keine Sinn.
Auch hoffe ich, dass sie wieder zum "klassischen" Erzählstil nur voneinander unabhängiger Folgen zurückkehren, nachdem sie jetzt erstmal eine Story mit einer Art Pilotfilm gestartet haben.

Zum Thema Discovery: man merkt schnell, wer die Serien bei der ersten Ausstrahlung in Deutschland bereits gesehen hatte und wer sie höchstens später nachgeholt hatte. Wer Discovery irgendwie gut findet, hat damals garantiert noch kein TNG gesehen. Unwissende Kinder, die die Intentionen Roddenberrys nie verstanden haben und die mit der neuen "Zeitlinie" und erst Recht Discovery einfach brutalst vergewaltigt wurden...


----------



## raumich (29. Januar 2020)

Mmmhhh. Discovery noch nicht gesehen. Bin kein grosser Trekkie aber schaue gern SF. Mir sind Timelines etc. bei ST egal. Kann man sich in diesem Fall Discovery anschauen (weil es ansich guter SF ist) oder trotzdem bleiben lassen?

Die erste Folge von Picard war ganz ok und machte Lust auf mehr. The Orville, Season 01, welche ich zur Zeit schaue ist aber ein dutzendmal besser als vieles, was ich in letzter Zeit an SF ertragen musste. Inklusive StarWars Episode 9. Und ich bin eigentlich Star Wars Fan.


----------



## Research (29. Januar 2020)

Star Wars, Ghost Busters,  Man in Black, Oceans Eleven, Star Treck, Batwoman....


----------



## DerToerke (29. Januar 2020)

Bevier schrieb:


> Ich fand die erste Folge nicht schlecht, gerade in Hinblick auf die gute, alte Zeit. Aber trotzdem bin ich noch sehr kritisch, denn mir sind einige Vorgänge auch eher aufgestoßen. Aktuelle Politik in die Welt des 24. Jahrhundert zu bringen und von der, trotz all der vielen Widrigkeiten am Leben gehaltenen, idealisierten Fantasy Roddenberrys komplett abzukehren, ist für mich leider ein Fehler. Wie konnte es nach Lore zu den Ereignissen um die Androiden kommen, haben die nicht daraus gelernt und das verhindern können? Einiges macht einfach keine Sinn.
> Auch hoffe ich, dass sie wieder zum "klassischen" Erzählstil nur voneinander unabhängiger Folgen zurückkehren, nachdem sie jetzt erstmal eine Story mit einer Art Pilotfilm gestartet haben.
> 
> Zum Thema Discovery: man merkt schnell, wer die Serien bei der ersten Ausstrahlung in Deutschland bereits gesehen hatte und wer sie höchstens später nachgeholt hatte. Wer Discovery irgendwie gut findet, hat damals garantiert noch kein TNG gesehen. Unwissende Kinder, die die Intentionen Roddenberrys nie verstanden haben und die mit der neuen "Zeitlinie" und erst Recht Discovery einfach brutalst vergewaltigt wurden...



Sorry das ist doch Käse, aber Hauptsache wieder was unterstellt gell . Ich hab in den 90ern wenn ich Mittagsschule hatte die neuen Folgen von TNG aufgenommen um sie abends zu schauen. Und für DS9 habe ich teilweise sogar das sonntägliche Abendessen mit der Familie sausen lassen (okay, nicht so schlimm als Teenie  ). Soviel zum Thema. Ich bin also schon so etwas wie ein Fanatic wenn es um ST geht. 

Discovery ist sicherlich anders, aber bis auf die Optik der Klingonen finde ich es jetzt nicht per se schlecht. Es ist halt mal ein anderer Ansatz. Klar, sind auch schwächere Folgen dabei gewesen aber insgesamt hab ich mich immer auf die neue Episode gefreut. Und wenn ich dann oben was von "ekelhaft präsentiertem Feminismus" lese... Sorry DA hat jemand Star Trek nicht verstanden. Discovery ist nicht die beste ST Serie, aber so schlecht wie sie geredet wird ist sie auch nicht.

Hab derletzt mal wieder TNG und DS9 durchgeschaut. Mal im Ernst, da waren auch jede Menge blöde Charaktere (Wesley, Dr. Pulaski) dabei. Auch da war nicht alles Gold was glänzt und grad TNG kann man doch eh erst ab Staffel 3 anschauen. Staffel 1 und 2 waren so dermaßen dämlich und die Charaktere so hölzern... Und ohne den Dominionkrieg wären DS9 doch auch nach 3 Staffeln die Stories ausgegangen. 
Ich bewerte sowohl Picard als auch Discovery wenn sie komplett durch sind.

Und zu Orville und seinen 90er Jahre Flachwitzen sag ich jetzt mal nichts. Das hab ich nämlich nach 3 Folgen aufgehört. Also jedem das seine. Nur weil man selbst eine Serie nicht mag muss sie nicht per se schlecht sein.


----------



## Nuallan (29. Januar 2020)

raumich schrieb:


> Mmmhhh. Discovery noch nicht gesehen. Bin kein grosser Trekkie aber schaue gern SF. Mir sind Timelines etc. bei ST egal. Kann man sich in diesem Fall Discovery anschauen (weil es ansich guter SF ist) oder trotzdem bleiben lassen?
> 
> Die erste Folge von Picard war ganz ok und machte Lust auf mehr. The Orville, Season 01, welche ich zur Zeit schaue ist aber ein dutzendmal besser als vieles, was ich in letzter Zeit an SF ertragen musste. Inklusive StarWars Episode 9. Und ich bin eigentlich Star Wars Fan.



Wenn du Episode 9 nicht magst würde ich sagen Discovery ist nichts für dich, denn da gibt es leider sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten, die schon bei der Produktion angefangen haben. Wenn man nämlich schon am Anfang nicht weiß was man will, kann nichts gutes bei rumkommen.. Hanebüchene Plot-Twists und das halbe Universum explodieren zu lassen haut es dann leider auch nicht mehr raus.

Discovery ist so ziemlich das exakte Gegenstück zu The Orville. Du willst grübeln, den "Plot of the week" und magst es auch mal etwas langsamer wie in den "alten" Star Trek-Serien? Dann guck The Orville. Du willst nicht nachdenken, "coole Sprüche" und viele Lensflares? Dann ist Discovery angesagt. 



DerToerke schrieb:


> Und zu Orville und seinen 90er Jahre Flachwitzen sag ich jetzt mal nichts. Das hab ich nämlich nach 3 Folgen aufgehört. Also jedem das seine. Nur weil man selbst eine Serie nicht mag muss sie nicht per se schlecht sein.




Kann man auch umdrehen. Nur weil dir die Serie gefällt muss sie nicht gut sein. Ich bin auch mit TNG & Co. aufgewachsen und halte Discovery für eine Bankrotterklärung die ihresgleichen sucht. Und wenn die Show mit den Flachwitzen besser bewertet wird als Discovery, dann sehen das scheinbar sehr viele Menschen so.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Januar 2020)

... ist nur leider kompletter Müll und dreht das Messer im Rücken der Fans noch mal rum. 

Spoiler: 

Also ... die Föderation/Sternenflotte ist jetzt ein xenophober, isolationistischer Militärapparat der die Romulaner lieber übers Meser springen lässt statt denen zu helfen? Passt schon, alles wie damals, ne?! Man möchte mal nur an die Cardassianer erinnern, gegen die die Föderation innerhalb eines Jahrzehnts 2x Krieg führen musste und danach trotzdem noch Hilfe zum Wiederaufbau anbot. Die Föderation in Star Trek ist eine Utopie, ein Ideal einer Menschheit die alle unmittelbaren Bedürfnisse gestillt hat und einem besseren Selbst gefunden hat und nur zum Ziel hat sich selber und sein Wissen über das Universum zu verbessern ... und nur ein paar Jahre später dieser 180 in der Prime Timeline? Get f*cked, CBS.

Wieso ist das für heutige Autoren eigentlich so verdammt schwer sinniges Worldbuilding zu betreiben oder sowas wie Lore-Kenntnisse zu haben und anzuwenden? Ist echt 'ne Krankheit geworden die letzten paahre Jahr ...

Dieser Versuch aktuelle Politik in das Star Trek Universum mit dem Holzhammer hinein zu prügeln ist genauso platt wie die "woke'en" Themes in der ersten Folge. So ... die Romulaner verdingen sich jetzt also auf Picards Weingut als Space-Mexicaner, ja? Hatten die nicht bis vor ~10 Jahren noch ein ganzes Sternen-Imperium, das in Sachen Größe und Stärke mit den Klingonen und der Föderation konkurrierte? Sind all die Systeme mit der Überraschungs-Supernova (alleine hier begehen mindestens ein Dutzen Astrologen Selbstmord, das dauert Millionen von Jahre ...) die Romulus und Remus ausgelöscht hat gleich aus Solidarität mit explodiert? Star Trek hatte immer durchaus auch Bezug auf politische Themen, aber nie war das derart platt umgesetzt und nie wurde man mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger belehrt wie hier; noch war echte Wissenschaft je so konsequent ignoriert worden, lässt man die JJ Filme mal aussen vor. 

Wo kommt auf einmal ausserdem derart hoch entwickeltes künstliches Leben her? Data war eigentlich mal die Spitze der Technologie in der Hinsicht, eine Ausnahme-Kreation durch das Genie Dr. Soong, sogar die Borg waren scheinbar beeindruckt; und jetzt hüft da dieses in jeder Hinsicht bessere künstlsche Mädel an Picards Seite durch die Gegend und wusste nicht mal, dass sie ein Android war, so sehr viel weiter entwickelt als Data ist sie ... is kla. 

Kp, eigentlich reicht mir die eine Folge schon um mit dieser Serie als Ganzes abzuschliessen, das kann eigentlich nur schlimmer werden ....


----------



## Longinos (29. Januar 2020)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> ... ist nur leider kompletter Müll und dreht das Messer im Rücken der Fans noch mal rum.
> 
> 
> Wo kommt auf einmal ausserdem derart hoch entwickeltes künstliches Leben her? Data war eigentlich mal die Spitze der Technologie in der Hinsicht, eine Ausnahme-Kreation durch das Genie Dr. Soong, sogar die Borg waren scheinbar beeindruckt; und jetzt hüft da dieses in jeder Hinsicht bessere künstlsche Mädel an Picards Seite durch die Gegend und wusste nicht mal, dass sie ein Android war, so sehr viel weiter entwickelt als Data ist sie ... is kla.
> ...



Als sich herausgestellt hatte das dieses künstliche Mädel ein Android ist die selbst nicht weis das sie einer ist, musste ich gleich mal an die Folge von Star Trek the next Generation denken wo sich herausstellt das Datas Mutter auch eine Androidin ist die nicht weis das sie einer ist weil Soong das so wollte! Warum und weshalb  Soong das so wollte kann sich ja selbst  jeder in der jeweiligen STNG folge ansehen.  Für jeden der sich an diese folge erinnert ergibt dieses Mädel also durch aus sehr viel Sinn sogar und ist alles andere als Müll.
Föderation/Sternenflotte haben sich verändert, aber warum wissen wir nicht wirklich, ich habe bisher nur eine folge  von Picard gesehen und es wurden einige Andeutungen gemacht weshalb es so gekommen ist nur die Ursache ist halt nicht bekannt dafür! Die Sternenflotte wurde bekanntlich nicht nur einmal sabotiert und übernommen von anders denkenden usw.


----------



## Luebke82 (29. Januar 2020)

Data wäre aber schon gut 60 Jahre in Betrieb in Picard. Da war vermutlich genug Zeit hinter seine Geheimnisse zu kommen. Und Dahj ist ja eher ein Art konstruierter Mensch mit Datas positronischen Eigenschaften als ein "mechanischer" Android wie Data. Nur mal so angemerkt.  Also ich bin gespannt wie es nun weitergeht.


----------



## Longinos (29. Januar 2020)

Luebke82 schrieb:


> Data wäre aber schon gut 60 Jahre in Betrieb in Picard. Da war vermutlich genug Zeit hinter seine Geheimnisse zu kommen. Und Dahj ist ja eher ein Art konstruierter Mensch mit Datas positronischen Eigenschaften als ein "mechanischer" Android wie Data. Nur mal so angemerkt.  Also ich bin gespannt wie es nun weitergeht.



Tja und was macht Datas Mutter so besonders weist du das noch? oder willst du lieber nicht zu viel Spoilern^^


----------



## Bluebird (29. Januar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Kann man auch umdrehen. Nur weil dir die Serie gefällt muss sie nicht gut sein. Ich bin auch mit TNG & Co. aufgewachsen und halte Discovery für eine Bankrotterklärung die ihresgleichen sucht. Und wenn die Show mit den Flachwitzen besser bewertet wird als Discovery, dann sehen das scheinbar sehr viele Menschen so.



Hat sich in Orville Staffel 2 ja etwas eingependelt , aber mal ehrlich diese angeblichen Flachwitze zeigen doch nur auf was man sich als Zuschauer immer schon gefragt hat , das es eben auch zum Teil wahr ist macht denn Witz dann doch auch erst aus , gerade in der einen Folge wo die ganze Crew im Hangar eingesperrt wird ohne moeglichkeit einer Toilette , da darf man sich dann schon Fragen wie das dann nach einem Tag so aussieht , klar in TNG war so eine Situation auch ab und an da aber da hat keiner nach so Details gefragt 

Die Buch Autoren leisten da deutlich bessere Arbeit , sieht man mal von denn Deutschen ab ... Star Trek Prometheus hat mich dann doch extrem enttäuscht , dagegen war Prey grosses Kino ... ! Ihn Buchform hat Picard Crusher geheiratet und verbringt noch einige Jahre auf der Enterprise E und Gut ist und ehrlich gesagt in meinem Kopf goehne ich ihm das und darum interessiert mich die Picard Serie auch nicht wirklich 

Was aber alle irgendwo total verbockt haben ist das man denn ältesten Gegenspieler der Federation nicht einfach mal so killt, Batman bringt denn Joker ja auch jedes mal in die Klappse und nietet in nicht um , wieso ? der Böse gehört in denn Schrank das man es immer mal wieder auspacken kann ! Bill Clinton hatte das gewusst 
Waren die Romulaner mit Star Trek X nicht schon genug gestraft !?!


----------



## Splatterpope (30. Januar 2020)

STP hat 2 ganz große Probleme:

1.) Worldbuilding:

Den Autoren gelingt es nicht, die Zukunft glaubwürdig darzustellen. Alle Personen handeln, als würden sie unserer Zeit entstammen (selbst die Romulaner!). Als hätte es in den knapp 400 Jahren bis zur Serie keinerlei gesellschaftlichen Fortschritt gegeben. Dabei hat schon TOS gezeigt, wie das besser geht:

YouTube

Wie man hier wunderbar sehen kann, reagiert Uhura in keinster Weise angegriffen auf die Bemerkung Lincolns. Und warum auch? Für sie liegt das ganze mehrere Jahrhunderte in der Vergangenheit. Möchte gar nicht wissen, wie die Crew der Discovery reagiert hätte...


2.) zu viel Käse (um es höflich zu formulieren):
Die Utopie-Planitia-Schiffswerften sind (im Gegensatz zu früheren Serien) plötzlich auf der Planetenoberfläche und nicht mehr im Orbit. Ist auch total sinnvoll RAUMSCHIFFE auf nem Planeten zu bauen. Ungefähr genauso sinnvoll, wie Flugzeuge auf dem Meeresgrund zu bauen...
Die versuchte Entführung zu Beginn - wir erinnern uns kurz an die technischen Möglichkeiten des 24. Jahrunderts. Man könnte sie rausbeamen. Gut, vllt. aus irgend nem Grund nicht möglich, also beamt man rein. Man könnte natürlich mit nem Phaser alles betäuben und dann einsammeln. Macht man aber nicht, stattdessen kommt ein Wurfmesser zum Einsatz. Und statt ein Hypospray zur Betäubung zu Verwenden, stülpt man nen schwarzen Sack über den Kopf. Nen schwarzen Sack, jetzt ehrlich? Soll sie nicht sehen, dass sie weggebeamt wird? (der wahre Hintergrund ist, dass man sich so das Problem ersparte, dass im folgenden Kampf das Gesicht der Stuntfrau zu erkennen sein könnte...)
Was ist mit der Sicherheit bei Starfleet los? Da beamen munter Romulaner auf dem Dach der Zentrale rein und raus, es werden Phaser (o.ä.) abgefeuert und ne Explosion gibts noch dazu. Und Starfleet bekommt nichts mit?
Und das ist nur ein Teil des Käses...


Aber was soll man auch schon erwarten von einer Episode mit 5 Drehbuchautoren und 19(!) Produzenten...


----------



## micric01 (30. Januar 2020)

Star Trek:  Discovery war absolut genial.


----------



## Nuallan (30. Januar 2020)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Sicherheit bei Starfleet los? Da beamen munter Romulaner auf dem Dach der Zentrale rein und raus, es werden Phaser (o.ä.) abgefeuert und ne Explosion gibts noch dazu. Und Starfleet bekommt nichts mit? Und das ist nur ein Teil des Käses...



Ja, das war auch noch so ein Ding. Niemand von der Security kriegt irgendwas mit, Sensoren existieren da scheinbar nicht, Picard und *strong female charakter* rennen erst mal ne Treppe hoch um den Alters-Witz bringen zu können und in Ruhe den Terminator/Alien-Fight auf dem Dach abliefern zu können. 

Aber das alles scheint niemanden zu interessieren wenn ich mir die 08/15-Reviews alle so angucke. Die Serie wird ein Megahit. Kotzman hat es wieder mal geschafft.


----------



## P2063 (30. Januar 2020)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> Die Utopie-Planitia-Schiffswerften sind (im Gegensatz zu früheren Serien) plötzlich auf der Planetenoberfläche und nicht mehr im Orbit.



 die meisten Teile werden anscheinend am Boden gebaut. Im Orbit befinden sich lediglich die Trockendocks.

"It is partly positioned in synchronous orbit 16,625 kilometers above the Utopia Planitia region on Mars, including the Utopia Planitia Fleet Yard's planetary construction facilities."
Utopia Planitia Fleet Yards - Federation Space - Official Wiki
Utopia Planitia | Memory Alpha | Fandom


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2020)

<loriot> Ach? </loriot>

Eine Serie mit bekannten Darstellern und sympathischen neuen Charakteren, welche Handlung und Erzählweise dezent modernisiert, statt alles zu verschlimmbessern, ist schon nach zwei Episoden (anteilig) erfolgreicher? Wie das wohl kommt?


----------



## P2063 (30. Januar 2020)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Also ... die Föderation/Sternenflotte ist jetzt ein xenophober, isolationistischer Militärapparat der die Romulaner lieber übers Meser springen lässt statt denen zu helfen? ... Die Föderation in Star Trek ist eine Utopie, ein Ideal einer Menschheit die alle unmittelbaren Bedürfnisse gestillt hat und einem besseren Selbst gefunden hat und nur zum Ziel hat sich selber und sein Wissen über das Universum zu verbessern ... und nur ein paar Jahre später dieser 180 in der Prime Timeline? Get f*cked, CBS.



eine Gesellschaft kann sich durchaus in ca. 350 Jahren mehrmals in unterschiedliche Richtungen entwickeln. Zwischen ENT, TOS und TNG liegen ja jeweils etwa 100 Jahre, nur TNG, DS9 und VOY spielen teils zeitlich überlappend in der zweiten hälfte des 24ten Jahrhunderts. (ok und DSC noch kurz vor TOS, aber das ignorieren wir andieser Stelle da die dortigen Geschehnisse eh "totgeschwiegen" werden und man das Schiff in eine Zukunft katapultiert wo sie keinen Schaden am Canon der Prime Timeline mehr anrichten kann)

Während ENT war die Menschheit auch noch wild und kriegerisch, danach kam noch der romulanische Krieg, die erste Staffel TOS glänzt auch eher mit durchaus rüpelhaftem Verhalten der Besatzungsmitglieder. Erst in der zweiten und dritten Staffel von TOS scheint sich so langsam eien Föderation als Friedensstifter durchzusetzen die sie dann während der TNG/DS9 Zeit auch tatsächlich ist.

Ich halte es nicht für so abwegig da einen langen, steinigen Weg zu sehen, an dessen Ende man die lange erarbeiteten Ideale nach mehr oder weniger reiflicher Überlegung doch wieder aufgibt. Vielleicht hat die Föderation nach Romulanern, Klingonen, Cardassianern/Dominion und wieder Romulanern einfach genug negative Erfahrungen gesammelt. Was ja auch wieder ein Spiegel der aktuellen Weltgeschehnisse ist wie sich die USA als ehemaliges Einwanderungsland und Weltpolizei mehr und mehr abschotten und eine EU bald nicht mehr das Papier wert ist auf dem sie gegründet wurde.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> ... die Romulaner verdingen sich jetzt also auf Picards Weingut als Space-Mexicaner, ja? Hatten die nicht bis vor ~10 Jahren noch ein ganzes Sternen-Imperium, das in Sachen Größe und Stärke mit den Klingonen und der Föderation konkurrierte? Sind all die Systeme mit der Überraschungs-Supernova (alleine hier begehen mindestens ein Dutzen Astrologen Selbstmord, das dauert Millionen von Jahre ...) die Romulus und Remus ausgelöscht hat gleich aus Solidarität mit explodiert?



Dazu kann man sich ja mal das Gesamtbild versuchen zu veranschaulichen. Die Romulaner haben ja immer auch eine eher isolationistische Politik gefahren, man kann also durchaus davon ausgehen, dass es trotz eines großen Militärapparates und entsprechend starker Flotte neben den beiden Hauptwelten Romulus und Remus nur eher kleine Kolonieen oder Diplomatische Vertretungen auf den von ihnen kontrollierten Welten gegeben hat. Wenn der Schlange der Kopf fehlt geht der Rest ganz schnell.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2020)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Also ... die Föderation/Sternenflotte ist jetzt ein xenophober, isolationistischer Militärapparat der die Romulaner lieber übers Meser springen lässt statt denen zu helfen?



Die Einschätzung ergibt sich für mich nicht aus den ersten zwei Episoden.

Die Föderation - von der wir vorerst ohnehin nur die Erde sehen - ist nicht xenophob. Verboten ist allein die Schaffung synthetischer Lebensformen, ansonsten scheint Außerirdischen (einschließlich Romulanern) der Aufenthalt auf der Erde nicht untersagt zu sein. Das romantische Stelldichein, welches so tödlich unterbrochen wird, findet zwischen einem Menschen (so ihr Kenntnisstand und der ihrer Umgebung zu diesem Zeitpunkt) und einem  [hab gerade die Spezies vergessen] statt und es scheint nicht erforderlich zu sein, das Verhältnis geheim zu halten. 

Von einem Militärapparat merkt man gar nichts, da sind ja nicht einmal normale Sicherheitskräfte in den Städten oder wenigstens in der Nähe offizieller Gebäude unterwegs, die reagieren könnten, wenn in San Francisco in einem Appartement-Komplex und in der Nähe des Starfleet-Archivs rumgeballert wird. In früheren Star-Trek-Filmen musste man, wenn man jemanden umnieten wollte, den Phaser noch auf niedrige Stufe und direkt an die Schläfe setzen, sonst hätte es Alarm gegeben.
Für die Erde als Zentrum eines "isolationistischen Militärapparats" haben romulanische Attentäter generell recht leicht, Personal und Ausrüstung auf die Erde zu schmuggeln.

Und die Romulaner lässt man nicht über die Klinge springen, man reißt sich nur nicht gerade den Hintern auf, um nach der Zerstörung der Utopia-Planitia-Werften ihren Exodus zu unterstützen. Das ist allerdings untypisch für die Föderation, aber Hilfsbereitschaft steht und fällt nun einmal mit den Kapazitäten.
Abgesehen davon gehörte es schon immer zu Star Trek (auch zu TNG) aufzuzeigen, dass die Föderation nicht davor gefeit ist, ihren Idealen untreu zu werden und dass man dann dafür einstehen muss, sie zu bewahren oder wieder zu etablieren - STP behandelt vermutlich so ein Moment.



> So ... die Romulaner verdingen sich jetzt also auf Picards Weingut als Space-Mexicaner, ja? Hatten die nicht bis vor ~10 Jahren noch ein ganzes Sternen-Imperium, das in Sachen Größe und Stärke mit den Klingonen und der Föderation konkurrierte?



Das Romulanische Imperium war allerdings auch stark hierarchisch und zentralistisch nach "römischem" Vorbild organisiert. Warum sollten romulanische "Plebejer" nicht auch nach dem Fall des Imperium im Exil als Arbeiter tätig werden, die sie auch schon vorher waren? Und warum sollte Picard, der nach den Ereignissen mit den Remanern quasi Aktien am Schicksal der Romulaner hat, nicht welche einstellen? (Dass er das problemlos tun darf, zeigt übrigens, dass deine obige Einschätzung nicht zutreffen kann.)

Und gerade weil das Romulanische Imperium es zentralistisch aufgebaut war, kann es kaum bestehen bleiben, wenn die Hauptwelt mit Sitz des Senats und aller anderen Einrichtungen fällt. Die Kolonien gibt es noch, aber durch die starke Abhängigkeit von der Zentralwelt und ohne funktionierende eigene administrative Strukturen können die Zustände dort katastrophal sein. Außerdem: Naturgemäß liegen die ältesten, größten und wichtigsten Kolonien in (nach kosmischen Maßstäben) Nachbarschaft der Zentralwelt. Je nach Entfernung kann es zwar noch Jahre bis Jahrzehnte oder Jahrhunderte/-tausende dauern, bis die Emissionen der Supernova dort ankommen, aber wohnen bleiben möchte man dort zumindest dann nicht, wenn innerhalb der nächsten Jahre eine harte Strahlungsfront eintrifft.



> alleine hier begehen mindestens ein Dutzen Astrologen Selbstmord, das dauert Millionen von Jahre ...



Der Prozess, der einen Stern zur Supernova werden lässt, kann lange Zeit dauern, aber auch in wenigen Minuten (!) abgeschlossen sein - das ist stark von der Konstellation und dem Typus der Supernova abhängig. Die finale explosive Energiefreisetzung erfolgt jedoch *immer*, wie jede andere Explosion, in Sekundenbruchteilen.

Dessen ungeachtet: Die Zerstörung des romulanischen Zentralsystems durch eine Supernova ist keine Erfindung der Autoren von STP. Falscher Baum und so.



> Wo kommt auf einmal ausserdem derart hoch entwickeltes künstliches Leben her? Data war eigentlich mal die Spitze der Technologie in der Hinsicht, eine Ausnahme-Kreation durch das Genie Dr. Soong, sogar die Borg waren scheinbar beeindruckt; und jetzt hüft da dieses in jeder Hinsicht bessere künstlsche Mädel an Picards Seite durch die Gegend und wusste nicht mal, dass sie ein Android war, so sehr viel weiter entwickelt als Data ist sie ... is kla.



Die Antwort auf diese Frage ist ein zentrales Thema der Serie und wird anzunehmenderweise im Verlauf derselben beantwortet werden.
Da jedoch Data hat bereits zu TNG-Zeiten ein Bild des Mädels gemalt und es "Daughter" genannt sowie schon früher mit seiner Einzigartigkeit gehadert und die eigene Funktionsweise erforscht hat; da seine Kooperation mit diversen Wissenschaftlern sowohl in TNG gezeigt als auch in STP erwähnt wird; da die Romulaner einen Borg-Kubus ausschlachten und Dr. Soong nicht das einzige von der Gewerkschaft erlaubte Ausnahmegenie ist, hat man genug Ansätze für fundierte Spekulationen, nicht wahr?  

Ferner ist das Mädel nicht zwingend Data überlegen. Lediglich die filmtechnischen Möglichkeiten, um die Fähigkeiten eines High-End-Androiden visuell darzustellen, sind früheren Serien und Filmen überlegen. Die beeindruckenden physischen und sensorischen Fähigkeiten von Data wurden aber selbst in TNG schon angedeutet, sie spektakulär in Szene zu setzen gaben aber weder das Budget noch die eher beschauliche Erzählweise her.


----------



## Splatterpope (30. Januar 2020)

Die Frage sollte eher lauten, warum Androiden zu TNG-Zeiten quasi ausgestorben sind? Zu Kirks Zeiten waren die deutlich präsenter.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2020)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte eher lauten, warum Androiden zu TNG-Zeiten quasi ausgestorben sind? Zu Kirks Zeiten waren die deutlich präsenter.



Und sie waren meist Schöpfungen (überlegener und/oder ausgestorbener) außerirdischer Spezies und/oder trotzdem geringer entwickelt als Data.


----------



## Splatterpope (30. Januar 2020)

Abgesehen von Ilia-Bot. Gegen V'ger und dessen Wissen über das gesamte Universum ist aber auch schwer anzukommen... ^^


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2020)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Sind all die Systeme mit der Überraschungs-Supernova (alleine hier begehen mindestens ein Dutzen Astrologen Selbstmord, das dauert Millionen von Jahre ...) die Romulus und Remus ausgelöscht hat gleich aus Solidarität mit explodiert?


Wenn du schon soviel Wert auf "Realismus" legst solltest du den Unterschied zwischen Astrologen und Astronomen kennen.



> Wo kommt auf einmal ausserdem derart hoch entwickeltes künstliches Leben her? Data war eigentlich mal die Spitze der Technologie in der Hinsicht, eine Ausnahme-Kreation durch das Genie Dr. Soong, sogar die Borg waren scheinbar beeindruckt; und jetzt hüft da dieses in jeder Hinsicht bessere künstlsche Mädel an Picards Seite durch die Gegend und wusste nicht mal, dass sie ein Android war, so sehr viel weiter entwickelt als Data ist sie ... is kla.


Vielleicht solltest du die Serie weiter gucken. Ab der zweiten Folge wird das nämlich erklärt.


Also ich finde die Serie bis jetzt echt gut und freue mich schon auf die weiteren Folgen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2020)

> Also ... die Föderation/Sternenflotte ist jetzt ein xenophober,  isolationistischer Militärapparat der die Romulaner lieber übers Meser  springen lässt statt denen zu helfen? Passt schon, alles wie damals,  ne?! Man möchte mal nur an die Cardassianer erinnern, gegen die die  Föderation innerhalb eines Jahrzehnts 2x Krieg führen musste und danach  trotzdem noch Hilfe zum Wiederaufbau anbot. Die Föderation in Star Trek  ist eine Utopie, ein Ideal einer Menschheit die alle unmittelbaren  Bedürfnisse gestillt hat und einem besseren Selbst gefunden hat und nur  zum Ziel hat sich selber und sein Wissen über das Universum zu  verbessern ... und nur ein paar Jahre später dieser 180 in der Prime  Timeline? Get f*cked, CBS.
> 
> Wieso ist das für heutige Autoren eigentlich so verdammt schwer sinniges  Worldbuilding zu betreiben oder sowas wie Lore-Kenntnisse zu haben und  anzuwenden? Ist echt 'ne Krankheit geworden die letzten paahre Jahr ...



Ich bin so frei, und zitiere mal die Sternenflottencharta: 
*Artikel 14, Sektion 31: In Zeiten außergewöhnlicher Bedrohungen ist es erlaubt, die Vorschriften außer Kraft zu setzen.*

Der Artikel sollte eigentlich jedem Star Trek Fan geläufig sein, denn immerhin dient er als Grundlage für sämtliche Handlungen von Sektion 31.
Die Förderation in Star Trek gleicht einem goldenen Apfel der innen schon teilweise vergammelt ist. Es gibt durchaus Mächte innerhalb der Förderation die anders denken und arbeiten. Siehe DS9 Episode Homefront & Lost Paradise oder auch TNG Episode - The Pegasus.
Wer weiß wer hier die Finger mit im Spiel hat....



> Sind all die Systeme mit der Überraschungs-Supernova (alleine hier  begehen mindestens ein Dutzen Astrologen Selbstmord, das dauert  Millionen von Jahre ...) die Romulus und Remus ausgelöscht hat gleich  aus Solidarität mit explodiert?


Wieso die Sonne im Heimatsystem der Romulaner explodiert ist, weiß man noch nicht. Wäre auf jeden Fall nicht das erste mal das jemand versucht so etwas zu verursachen. Siehe Star Trek: Treffen der Generationen. Die Solarsonden in dem Film haben immerhin die Amargosa-Sonne zerstört. Oder aber TNG Episode - Half a Life


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wieso die Sonne im Heimatsystem der Romulaner explodiert ist, weiß man noch nicht. Wäre auf jeden Fall nicht das erste mal das jemand versucht so etwas zu verursachen. Siehe Star Trek: Treffen der Generationen. Die Solarsonden in dem Film haben immerhin die Amargosa-Sonne zerstört. Oder aber TNG Episode - Half a Life



Das ist ja ein wichtiger Punkt. Ein Stern kann nur dann zur Supernova werden, wenn er genügend Masse besitzt. Gleichzeitig bedeutet aber viel Masse auch, dass die Fusionsprozesse schnell ablaufen, sodass ein möglicher Planet gar nicht die Zeit hat um Leben zu entwickeln.
Ergo ist es logisch, dass die Supernova künstlichen Ursprungs ist. Mal sehen, ob das irgendwo erklärt wird.


----------



## -Flinx- (4. Februar 2020)

Wurde Data wiedergeboren??? Er hat sich doch in Nemesis geopfert.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2020)

-Flinx- schrieb:


> Wurde Data wiedergeboren??? Er hat sich doch in Nemesis geopfert.



Data wurde zerstört.
Die Erinnerungen Datas wurde in B4 übertragen aber scheinbar hat es nicht geklappt. Das ist ja auch der Grund, wieso Picard verstört ist, weil er Data nicht retten konnte.


----------

